# My D* 10 Year Anniversary Gift



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I better start ordering some PPVs and use this up.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I received the same gift. Hey, $50 is $50.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

WTF! Been with them for 14 years this month. I think gold jewelry is what I am supposted to get. :lol:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I received the same thing, I'm a customer since 1997 & received "3 free" HD PPV movies card


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dettxw said:


> I guess I better start ordering some PPVs and use this up.
> 
> View attachment 15738


That's cool!

Guess I will have to wait until next July for my gift.

I wonder what the gift is for the 15th Anniversary :lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> That's cool!
> I wonder what the gift is for the 15th Anniversary :lol:


According to this list 
http://www.findgift.com/Anniversary-Table/

the traditional 15th anniversary gift is crystal and the modern gift is a watch. So maybe you'll get a QVC gift card???


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

13 years and nothing.


----------



## bslowey (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been a customer since September 1995 and I have never received an anniversary gift.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I got 3 months free Showtime. I'd rather have $5 off.  One way I'd like to see the loyalty program improved would be offer people a choice of 2 or 3 things instead. That way if I don't care about premiums I could take something else. I certainly appreciate the gift but I don't care about premiums.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

bslowey said:


> I have been a customer since September 1995 and I have never received an anniversary gift.





Dave Carney said:


> 13 years and nothing.


Perhaps it may have to do with level of service. I have the premier package with 2 sport subscriptions. (MLB & NHL)


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Premier and MLB here.

And bills paid on time.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

mreposter said:


> According to this list
> http://www.findgift.com/Anniversary-Table/
> 
> the traditional 15th anniversary gift is crystal and the modern gift is a watch. So maybe you'll get a QVC gift card???


Can not wait for that one :lol:


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

8/94 and nuttin here either


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

www.directv.com/thanks


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been with DTV longer, but my account only shows since 2003 since I canceled for a few months when I graduated college and moved in with my Mom until I found a job.... Anyway, I got 12 months of Starz for free - probably a better deal then the ones I heard in this post!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

dettxw said:


> I guess I better start ordering some PPVs and use this up.
> 
> View attachment 15738


I've been with D* for over 10 years and I've received nothing. Can we contact D* and ask for this?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I've been with D* for over 10 years and I've received nothing. Can we contact D* and ask for this?


Hopefully, you've received 10 years of decent service.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Hopefully, you've received 10 years of decent service.


That's the way I look at it.

If I get something as a "long time customer" bonus....I just look at it as "lucky me". If not, I'll somehow survive.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's the way I look at it.
> 
> If I get something as a "long time customer" bonus....I just look at it as "lucky me". If not, I'll somehow survive.


+1


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> I've been with DTV longer, but my account only shows since 2003 since I canceled for a few months when I graduated college and moved in with my Mom until I found a job.... Anyway, I got 12 months of Starz for free - probably a better deal then the ones I heard in this post!


Did you get any deals as a new customer when you returned? If not, then IMHO, they should add the years from your prior service to your new service for a revised anniversary date. Of course I know they don't do that, but since they also never seem to treat former customers to the same deals as brand-new never-had-it-before customers, it seems like it would be the fair thing to do.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I posted in another thread, but for 5 years I got a free year of Showtime. I suppose thats a slight better deal than $50 at the rate they offer it but Its pretty worthless to me really.

I got 6 months of Showtime back for my 1 year anniversary. 

Im still on Total Choice Plus no locals with 2 DVRs, The HD package and the extra HD channels.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Stevies3 said:


> Perhaps it may have to do with level of service. I have the premier package with 2 sport subscriptions. (MLB & NHL)


Doubt it. My regular bill (without sports subscriptions) is $130 a month, plus I have Sunday ticket and Superfan.
Never late on a bill (auto pay)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

where did that "gift" page show up at directv.com?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Sub since 3/95. I called and asked. Gave me a free HR21 and 6 mo. free HD access. Not too shabby!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> where did that "gift" page show up at directv.com?


www.directv.com/thanks as shown on the account info page.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Did you get any deals as a new customer when you returned? If not, then IMHO, they should add the years from your prior service to your new service for a revised anniversary date. Of course I know they don't do that, but since they also never seem to treat former customers to the same deals as brand-new never-had-it-before customers, it seems like it would be the fair thing to do.


Nope - no deal when I returned. I even had to pay for installation at the time!


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Dave Carney said:


> 13 years and nothing.


Just send an email to Directv under CONTACT and they will let you know
when your anniversary month is ... mine is January 2009....been with
them for 10 years....they did go ahead and give me 3 months free
SHOWTIME and $5 off for next 3 months as result of my email
inquiry....so, send them an email to find out your anniversay month with them..n:


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> I got 3 months free Showtime. I'd rather have $5 off.  One way I'd like to see the loyalty program improved would be offer people a choice of 2 or 3 things instead. That way if I don't care about premiums I could take something else. I certainly appreciate the gift but I don't care about premiums.


I just hit my 5 year anniversary and I got a year of showtime for free. I am pretty geeked about that. Getting something like this is nice.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just checked to see if i had surprise and this is what i got.

You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I probably won't get one - even after closing in on 15 years this coming winter. Like tfederov, I spent a number of years in exile billed through Pegasux. They probably started the counter all over again - I was issued a new cust# - when I was returned by the last Pegasux/D* deal.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My anniversary gift.... 12 months of free SHOtime. yawn.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

dettxw said:


> I guess I better start ordering some PPVs and use this up.
> 
> View attachment 15738


I just got my anniversary gift as well. Been with DirecTV since September of '96.

What did I get?

drum roll please......

Free Pay per Views for a Month!!!!!! YeeHaaw!!!


----------



## WB6PWJ (Sep 25, 2007)

I got a call yesterday. I have been with Directv since 1996. I was offered a free hd dvr or receiver, free showtime or HD free for a year. Since I have all of the equipment I need I chose the one year free HD access.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like a nice deal


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I can't remember if my anniversary with DirecTV is October or November...

How does one find out?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I called and asked D* for the information and they gave it to me. I knew the year was 1995, but couldn't remember the month let alone the day.
I now know my Anniversary date is 12/03/95


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My anniversary is October 2001 even though I had previously service from April '97 - September 2000, before moving and having to go to cable for a short while. No gift showing up yet on my account pages.


----------



## fetzervalve (Dec 26, 2007)

I was a Pegasu(x)s customer for a few years,(till they dumped them) I'm sure those years don't count....


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

Here is what I got:


! You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

The way I found out my anniversary date is that I went to my account online and selected orders. All my orders for installation was there, including the first one. My 5 year annivesary will be the end of November.


----------

